# Hawk's own Master's Pling Routine



## chicken_hawk (Oct 28, 2014)

If you are a PLer or have tried one of various routines on the interweb, you have likely run into the proverbial wall. Nearly, all the Pler's I know have experienced the frustration of following a routine only fail to meet the programs requirements. I have tried most popular templates, linear, West Side, 5x5, 5-3-1, Cube and Sheiko. 

Now, obviously I made gains on each of them , but eventually either I (fatigue or failure to make attempts) or the routine failed. I have found myself in good company like I mentioned and most share similar experiences. So, I have made a hybrid using the theories or principles of the routines that appealed to me the most. 

The routine adheres to the KISS principle and is a low volume higher frequency program focusing on the basics. It also uses auto-regulation as the basis for weight selection on heavy days.

Hawk's 15-17 Week Power Cycle:

Weeks 1-5 (including  1 week deload)

Heavy Day: 2-5 sets of 5. Ascending sets to one heavy set of 5 9RPE (one left in the tank).

Light Day: 2-5 x5 sets across with 80% of heavy day.


Weeks 6-10 (including 1 week deload)

Heavy Day: Same as above, but 2-5 sets of 3

Light Day: same as above, but 2-5 sets of 3 @80% of heavy day

Weeks 11-15 (1 week deload)

Heavy Day: as above, but 2-5 sets of 1

Light Day: as above, but 2-5 sets of 1 @ 80%

Deload again and test.


Notes:
Choosing starting number of sets: the older you are or the stronger you may be the less sets you will need. I would recommend 3 for most people, but if your squat is under 400 or you are younger you may be able to handle 5 sets. If your squat is over 600 then 2-3 sets will likely be plenty. Do the same number of sets on both light and heavy days.

Deloads: deload every 3-5 weeks. Deload when you feel fatigue at the beginning of your session and/or when strength levels drop. Deload week:
Heavy day: work up to a single at 80%.
Light Day: do sets of 3 across @60% (same number of sets as your training).

Split: whatever you like, just squat and bench 2X and DL only once.

Accessory work: I recommend keeping it to a minimum. Maybe, one exercise of 5-8 reps for a few sets.

How I set it up:
Monday: heavy squat then T bar row 4x5-8
Tuesday: Heavy bench then incline 4x5-8
Wednesday: Heavy dead then side laterals 4x5-8
Thursday: Light Squat then Pendlay rows 4x5-8
Friday: Light bench then standing press 4x5-8

I am only able to handle 3 sets myself while deloading every 4th week.

Get strong my friends,
Hawk


----------

